# Can you ID this engine?



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I have this diesel streamliner engine that I can't identify. I think it was a CN diesel that I repainted and it's at least 30 years old or more. I'll try and post the pictures here but if that doesn't work there is a link to the pics. Thanks. Pete


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

That has got to be an AHM.
AHM had several suppliers and AHM put their on it. Rivarossi was a big supplier.

To be specific,,it is a Fairbanks Morse C-Liner.

Here is mine in Santa Fe,,it also happens to be my very first loco and it still
runs after all these years!


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

A bit more information here

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/ahmhoscalelocomotives/id13.html

and here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM_Consolidated_line


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

They didn't include the coolest paint job they ever wore though...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's pretty cool looking, Shay ... balloons and all!

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OK guys. That's it for sure. I do remember buying a bunch of stuff ftom AHM back in those days so maybe my engine was from them. I remember the Corky's circus trains too. There was quite a bit of stuff that went with that theme.
One thing that surprises me and which ought to be changed,is that there are no manufacturer's marks on any of my locos.I havn't checked the rolling stock yet but none of the locos say who made them or who sold them. Most do say 'Made in China' but that's it.
I'm making up a three ring binder with pictures and info on all my locos and maybe the rolling stock too. It occered to me that the info may be important in the future as a lot of locos are becoming collector items. Structures and rolling stock too.
Thanks to Shaygetz and JBSmith966 for your feedback on this. Much appreciated. Pete


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

shay where did you get that corkys engine. we have 2 full sets of the box cars and cabooses but no engine!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I got the set at a train show some years back, my son calls them the birthday trains because of the pastel colored roofs on the cars. I've upgraded the wheels with metal ones and fitted one of the cars with a track cleaner pad.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

nsr_civic said:


> shay where did you get that corkys engine. we have 2 full sets of the box cars and cabooses but no engine!


All is not lost! If you can find a AHM C-Liner in running condition you can get a shell and then do a shell swap,, IHC Texas has them

http://www.ihc-hobby.com/product/M375


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

JB thanks for the two links above. The first one shows the engine that I have in it's original colors for Canadian National so I was right about that. I didn't like the original paint very well so I experimented with it with a repaint. It didn't come out too good but the engine still runs just fine. Thanks a lot for the links. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey would you be the same Norgale from R/C Groups? This is the same Massey if you are!! 

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

YUP! That would be me. Like my trains as well as my boats,maybe even better. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea same here. The boats are all good but you are kinda limited as to when you can run them but trains can be run any time any weather. I miss my trains I hate seeing them in a box in my closet they need some rails to run on.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I know what you mean. I run a second hand store and with the inventory low this year there was room for a 4x8 layout. I dug out my trains that I havn't looked at in twenty years and started building. It gives me something to do when I'm not busy and I'm putting a sign on the door that says "Business will not be conducted during train operating sessions". I hate being interupted when I'm working on my layout. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Right now building a layout is out of the question my house is just too small. BUT... I am going to be building a round the room near ceiling loop in both my room and my kid's room (maybe link them together) so I can at least watch the trains go round and round. To me the sounds and just watching them is very relaxing. I would love to put this in the living room but the wife said no not in the living room.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Massey what kind of trains do you have? Are you still building boats? I just get bored with doing one thing all the time. This little layout is giving me a great rest from boats. Pete


----------

